# OK Capt Harry



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey my friend I am bored here at home with none of your videos. Lets see them fish. I opted to let the boat be dry today, I am hoping the propwash dies down in the am. If not I may have to wait until mid week to get out there. Three mile looked like a floating boat yard, the flats didnt look any better. Does ANYONE have tips for flounder on the fly. Timeflies if you get on tonight pm me I am going tomorrow if you want to ride and flip flies. Hope everyone had a prolific day.

Delta Creek Flies


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Squid Eyes*

If you have a weighted fly that imitates a small squid (2" long), it will murder the flounder. Good luck.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Flounder? On fly? That's impossible! 

I'm kidding of course. Have caught a ton of them on fly.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Well tomorow I will actually try to target flounder.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

That's if I can catch the weather and tides right.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL, sorry no recent vids, I'll try and get some more done soon 
Use and intermediate or full sink line (depending on depth), and a clouser, and just work the areas where them flaties are.
L8, Harry


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

*Well still no flounder*

Still no flounder on fly. Or reds. Plenty of trout though.


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

panhandleslim said:


> If you have a weighted fly that imitates a small squid (2" long), it will murder the flounder. Good luck.


Look up a fly we use here in the north east called a bonito bunny (we use them for bonito and false albacore-yes, they are different species up here...lol)... Then tie with either a cone head or clouser/dumbbell eyes


----------

